# Gold Fiddler Crabs



## Mr.Scorpion (Sep 27, 2005)

For about 4 months now, I've had 2 Gold Fiddler Crabs(both female) they are quite hardy and very interesting and fun. The requirements arent too expensive either. All you need is:

Aquarium stone gravel 

5-10Gallon tank to house 2 crabs. Larger tanks are needed to house more. Floorspace is more important but height is also needed as they like to climb.

1 or 2 small retreats for them.

A fake suction cup or anchor based plant, although a handful of live water sprite is also ideal for a naturalistic effect and less stressfull environment for the little guys.

Something to climb on. (fake log, driftwood, etc)

Freshwater aquarium salt (not necessary, but still ideal)

A small corner filter, preferably the small Fluval corner filters as the crabs enjoy climbing, hiding and burying under them.




First, after your decor and such are rinsed, Add gravel to aquarium. Now, you have to slope your gravel from one end to the other so the gravel gets higher as you slope. Make sure it is steep. The reason behind this is so your crab(s) has access to different water depths and land. Next, add your decor, make sure your crab(s) are able to climb on stuff. Next add your water, at the deepest depth of your aquarium, the water should cover your crab(s) so it is completely submerged in the water. The aqaurium should have 75% water and 25% dry/moist land. Now your all set-up. Have fun.


----------



## Empi (Sep 28, 2005)

Crabs are very cool creatures. I have a red claw in my aquarium and he is fun to watch. I would like to set up an encloser for him though so he is not so afraid of getting eatin by the fish.


----------



## Mr.Scorpion (Sep 29, 2005)

I had mine in a communal tank before too. They always ate the guppies.


----------



## Empi (Sep 29, 2005)

Mine has not ate any fish. And  he is pretty big too. About 2" now. Of course he is in a 60 gallon with 8 big piranah so he spends his time out of site. Just when I start to think he got out I see him again..


----------



## Stylopidae (Sep 29, 2005)

Empi said:
			
		

> Mine has not ate any fish. And  he is pretty big too. About 2" now. Of course he is in a 60 gallon with 8 big piranah so he spends his time out of site. Just when I start to think he got out I see him again..



So you keep yours in with pirhannas and you're afraid he'll get out?

I looked after some pirhannas an marine bio last year and nothing we put in that tank came out alive.

Although the one that we kept by itself was kind of afraid of everything. Guess he's like a high school jock without his buddies.


----------



## Empi (Sep 30, 2005)

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> So you keep yours in with pirhannas and you're afraid he'll get out?
> 
> I looked after some pirhannas an marine bio last year and nothing we put in that tank came out alive.
> 
> Although the one that we kept by itself was kind of afraid of everything. Guess he's like a high school jock without his buddies.


They don't bother him. They don't bother the pleco either. They would rather eat chicken and beef hearts. They are pretty laid back to tell you the truth. Not anything like you see in the movies. They prefer pre killed food to live. I started out  with just one and he was very easily startled. He would shoot across the tank and bash into the glass every time I walked into the room but now that I have a few they are not like that..


----------

